# Want to know what species I have



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

I have two cichlids that Petsmart says is Afra's but they don't look like the Afra. They both started off blue and now one is bright gold a little brighter then the male Kenyi and the other turned a yellowish brown. I know they are not Kenyi because I have two of them two and the bars are different on these fish. Can any one help me.

here is one of the fish I am speaking of.
















Here's the second one I call him Pick, cause he picks with everyone, he started off blue and now bright gold, not kenyi.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like a male kenyi to me.


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

Nah not a male kenyi, the side bars are different. I have a male kenyi and the it like a dull gold, this one is bright


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

They are kenyi. You can see the faint bars. Starting off blue is a sign it is kenyi. I 100% guarantee it is a male kenyi.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

Looks like a make kenyi to me as well


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

There is no way they could be anything but kenyi. Starting off blue and turning yellow, faint bars. Kenyi are the only mbuna I know of that start blue and turn yellow if it is a male.


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

This is the crew







I have a pic of my male Kenyi, and he is different from the two I'm trying to find out about


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

metricliman said:


> There is no way they could be anything but kenyi. Starting off blue and turning yellow, faint bars. Kenyi are the only mbuna I know of that start blue and turn yellow if it is a male.


There bars are very different but they do look alike...


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

metricliman said:


> They are kenyi. You can see the faint bars. Starting off blue is a sign it is kenyi. I 100% guarantee it is a male kenyi.


 ok I guess they are


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What size tank do you have? 3 male kenyi, 2 demasoni, a convict, and red zebras is not going to end well.


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

metricliman said:


> What size tank do you have? 3 male kenyi, 2 demasoni, a convict, and red zebras is not going to end well.


 They have actually been cool, they have been together since they were small. No real blood yet, but hopefully they can get along, it's been a yr in the tank together. They actually do good together

Here he is having words with my Kenyi "Big Ben"









This is the male Kenyi I have and his bars are different then the fish in question, but after actually looking at the pics, maybe they are Kenyi


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

He is orange on top and on his belly, but blue everywhere else


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

metricliman said:


> There is no way they could be anything but kenyi. Starting off blue and turning yellow, faint bars. Kenyi are the only mbuna I know of that start blue and turn yellow if it is a male.











This is my Kenyi.









This is one of the fish in question









This is the other one, who top fin is turning black


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a merged thread, please don't create additional threads covering the same subject. Thanks!


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

ok, but this is a different cichlid i'm trying to find out about, not the Kenyi

I was trying to post this one









He's not transforming thats his color, orange on the top and on his belly, and blue everywhere else


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Still looks like a Kenyi male to me, possibly still transforming and still has some left over juvenile blue color. The blue will probably fade and he will look just like the other male.

Or he is a male Kenyi hybrid.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps a Metriaclima aurora, but more likely a hybrid of some sort. Normally you don't see yellow between the eyes and there looks to be a black band on the dorsal which shouldn't be there.
Barring looks off for M. lombardoi unless hybridized.


----------



## BlakGunz (May 23, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Perhaps a Metriaclima aurora, but more likely a hybrid of some sort. Normally you don't see yellow between the eyes and there looks to be a black band on the dorsal which shouldn't be there.
> Barring looks off for M. lombardoi unless hybridized.


How about Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT), he kinda look just like it. What you think?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a hongi, they are more blue and have an orange dorsal fin.


----------

